# Newhaven Maritime Museum



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Please note that the website for the Museum and the Newhaven Historical Society has now moved to www.newhavenmuseum.org.uk.

A new, updated site is coming soon.

Meechingman is giving an illustrated talk on the Tugs of Newhaven and the Tug Meeching for the Society's meeting on Tuesday April 6th @ 7.30pm, at the Hillcrest Centre, Hillcrest Road, Newhaven.

Andy G


----------

